
Ask HN: How to make a clickable link in the Ask HN description text? - rayalez
In the apply hn thread(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11440627), at the end of the description, there&#x27;s a clickable link to hn.algolia.com<p>Is there a way to for me to do the same? That&#x27;d be very convenient for an &quot;Apply HN&quot; submission.
======
a3n
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

How do I make a link in a question?

You can't. This is to prevent people from submitting a link with their
comments in a privileged position at the top of the page. If you want to
submit a link with comments, just submit it, then add a regular comment.

~~~
rayalez
Oh, so dang was able to do that because he's a moderator?

